
GitHub repo file update notification - mehdighazizadeh
https://github.com/DevScoreInc/samples/tree/master/github-file-monitor
======
mehdighazizadeh
Just for some Friday fun! This function notifies you when someone changes
specific files you're interested in on GitHub. Single click deployment to
[https://devscore.com](https://devscore.com)

